# Should I Lie on Job Applications? (I Pretty Much Have To)



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

CosmicJoke said:


> What's a felony?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't lie about it. You could twist the truth and say you worked from home for that year?


felony legal definition of felony

Mike Beebe, Arkansas governor, to pardon own son for felony drug conviction - Washington Times


----------

